# Vendor links



## HillCemeteryCaretaker (Dec 28, 2020)

This is my first year really building props for Halloween. Everything I have been getting for supplies is from places like Home Depot, Lowe’s, Michael’s, Joanne Fabrics, Amazon etc. 

Someone recently asked a question about Spider Hill Propworks so I checked them out. Some really cool items. It made me wonder what other suppliers are out there that are useful to prop building. I looked for a master list in the forum but couldn’t find one.

so give me a list of your favorites and what the supply

Spider Hill Propworks - Welcome to Spider Hill Prop Works - specialized PVC hardware and kits
Monster Guts - Monster Guts, LLC. - Motors, pneumatics and kits


----------



## Russell (Jul 26, 2013)

Halloween Props - FrightProps.com


The best source for Halloween and haunted house props, Halloween animatronics, prop making supplies, decorations, costumes and accessories for over ten years.




www.frightprops.com












DC Design Studio, LLC | Halloween Products | California


DC Design Studio, LLC is a trusted source for many of the largest theme parks, professional and home haunted houses, and retail venues across the globe. We have been in business since 1998 and service throughout the United States. We are known for our originality and high quality.




dcprops.com












AtmosFX Digital Decorations for Halloween, Christmas Special Occasions


AtmosFX creates the best animated digital decorations for Halloween, Christmas and special occasions. Use your TV, monitor or projector to display pro quality animations and effects on windows, walls, yards, props – everywhere. Perfect for parties and entertaining trick or treaters. Make all...




atmosfx.com






Halloween Asylum - 100% Scary Halloween Props and Halloween Masks










Dapper Cadaver - Realistic Body, Animal, Science & Halloween Props


Dapper Cadaver provides unique, high quality props for TV / film / stage productions, haunted attractions, escape rooms, medical / forensic training and Halloween events. Crime, science, medical & oddities. Manufacturing in the USA since 2006.




www.dappercadaver.com









Special Effects Supplies and Equipment, Special FX Supplies


Thomas FX is a world leader in Professional Special Effects Supplies & Equipment including fake snow, fake ash, movie sand, breakaway glass, pyrotechnics & much more.



www.thomasfx.com






http://www.lightsalive.com/


Halloween Props and Escape Room Props | Halloween FX Props 


Welcome to Spider Hill Prop Works




Monster Guts, LLC.







Poison Props - PoisonProps.com


POISON PROPS is a Halloween Animatronic and Haunted House Supplies company which provides Halloween Props, Haunted House Animatronics, Halloween decor etc.




www.poisonprops.com












Distortions Unlimited


Distortions Unlimited is a Halloween prop, animatronic and mask company and online store. Making mosters for over 40 years, Distortions specializes in making props, animatronics, shocktronics, costumes and masks for Halloween, theme parks, home and yard haunters, haunted houses, and the...




distortionsunlimited.com












The Horror Dome | Halloween Products, Masks, & Props


Halloween Costumes, Halloween Masks, Clown, Zombie, and other scary masks and costumes at great prices. Shop the best Halloween store online now.




www.thehorrordome.com









World's #1 Halloween Costume Store - Spirithalloween.com


Shop Spirit Halloween for an incredible selection of Halloween Costumes, Halloween Decorations, Halloween Accessories, and Halloween Makeup. Fast shipping & huge selection! *Shop Now & Save*




www.spirithalloween.com












Halloween Costumes, Decorations & Accessories | Halloween Express


The absolute largest selection of Halloween costumes, costume accessories, props and decorations available anywhere. Quick ship. Low prices.




www.halloweenexpress.com









Halloween Props, Costumes & Animatronics | Haunted Props.com | Haunted Props


We have the most frightening collection of props, costumes, masks, animatronics & decor perfect for Halloween & haunted houses. Shop Haunted Props.com!




hauntedprops.com












Oriental Trading | Party Supplies, Toys, Crafts & More


One-stop-fun-shop for everything from party supplies & holidays to crafts & toys. Plus, we carry a variety of home decor, faith finds, education products & wedding supplies. With our 110% Lowest Price Guarantee, nobody delivers more fun for less.




www.orientaltrading.com






https://www.grandinroad.com/







Scenic Shop, Custom Foam Props, Sculptures, Displays, Event Decor & Decorations - Cardboard cutout Standup Props, Tradeshow and Retail Props







dinorentosstudios.com









Madhatter Magic Tricks | Buy Magic Tricks, Supplies & Products Online


Looking to learn new magic tricks? Need refills or supplies for your acts?




madhattermagicshop.com












Professional quality Halloween FX makeup and masks for serious spooks


Pro quality Halloween FX makeup and more all year round. We offer the largest selection of foam latex prosthetic masks and prosthetic appliances.




www.mostlydead.com










Find Haunted House Suppliers - Props - Animations - Zombies and Halloween Supplies


Find the biggest data base of haunted house suppliers, supplies, and vendors who build and create haunted houses, animations, props, zombies, and equipment like lighting, fog machines, and every thing you need to create a haunted attraction for Halloween at www.Hauntworld.com



www.hauntworld.com












Haunt Supplier Directory - I Love Halloween


I♥Halloween > Haunt Supplier Directory Haunted Houses take a tremendous amount of time to prepare and are carefully put together to create the ideal scare zone for the Halloween Season. From the displays, costumes, makeup and props to the lighting and sound effects, there are a number of...




www.ilovehalloween.com




https://www.pololu.com/ (crimping tool)





Shop LED Christmas Lights | LEDHolidayLighting


The premier provider of high-quality LED lights for every occasion.




www.ledholidaylighting.com




All Electronics | Electronic and Electro-Mechanical Parts and Supplies at Discount Prices 
Radio Control Planes, Drones, Cars, FPV, Quadcopters and more - Hobbyking 
https://www.newark.com/ 


http://www.kingmetals.com/










Hoover Fence Company


Hoover Fence has been a supplier of fence and fencing related materials for over 40 years. We provide products to contractors, retailers, and homeowners throughout the United States. We strive to make your fence buying experience a great one.




www.hooverfence.com









Skycraft Surplus


an ideal place for the maker, hobbyists, model builders, audiophiles, artists, and the do-it-yourself electronic enthusiast. We feature electronic parts, electrical supplies, hardware, wire and cable, test equipment, and thousands of hard to find items.




www.skycraftsurplus.com









QKits Electronics Kingston Ontario Canada


electronics kits and modules for the hobbyist or electronics professional. supplies for prototyping and manufacturing, repairing and design your electronic project. full line of arduino shields and sensors and for raspberry pi kit




store.qkits.com









U.S. Plastic Corp. | Plastic Bottles, Tubing & Fittings, Tanks, Buckets, Pipe, Sheet & Labware


United States Plastic Corporation distributes industrial and commercial plastic products such as plastic bottles, plastic tubing & fittings, plastic tanks, plastic buckets & barrels, plastic sheet, rod & shapes, pipe, labware and much more.




www.usplastic.com






https://www.automationdirect.com/







ServoCity - Servos, Actobotics, Gears, Motors and More!


Welcome to ServoCity where you can get the parts you need to bring your ideas to life! From servos to switches, from actuators to Actobotics, we work hard to bring you the best components backed by unparalleled technical support




www.servocity.com












Buildmyowngreenhouse.com - Powered by Network Solutions.


How To Build Your Own Greenhouse or Hoophouse for less than 1/2 the cost of a greenhouse kit using The Original Greenhouse Hoop Bender. Portable, mono and compound gothic greenhouse designs. Our gothic peak bender bends perfect Gothic peaks every time. As others copy our bending tools and our...



www.buildmyowngreenhouse.com









Shop LED Christmas Lights | LEDHolidayLighting


The premier provider of high-quality LED lights for every occasion.




www.ledholidaylighting.com









Painting, Drawing and Art Supplies Store - Cheap Joe's Art Stuff


We are your go-to art supply store. Everything artists need for acrylic, watercolor, oil painting, and more! Find the best deals today!




www.cheapjoes.com










Monster Page of Halloween Project Links


complete listing of halloween do-it-yourself projects for making truely scary haunted houses



www.halloweenmonsterlist.info


----------



## HillCemeteryCaretaker (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow, quite the list, thank you for sharing.


----------

